# Coat Handler products



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

I want to try Coat Handler products but I have a few questions? I've never used concentrated shampoos, how long do they stay good once diluted? Has anyone used the ready to use Shampoo and Conditioner? And finally, can you buy them in stores? Shipping is double the amount of the cost of the products. 

I just have once Hav so, concentrated may not be for me but I want a quality shampoo and conditioner. 

Thanks in advance!

Christy


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have thought of buying a few things on line..but then I see the shipping charges and it is just outrageous!! I have found several products I like that I can buy at the store. Petco carries Tropiclean which I like very much. They have a website if you want to know more about that line.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't think I have ever seen Coat Handler products at pet stores. Believe me....shampoo and conditioner will last a while. I usually make up a squirt bottle of shampoo just prior to the bath. It does not take much shampoo (concentrated) then you add water. 

I do not dilute my conditioner. Buy some squirt bottles to mix up your shampoo. It is so easy just to squirt the prepared shampoo while your Hav is wet compared to trying to getting the shampoo out of a bottle.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! Buy so much at Amazon and you get free shipping, which is really nice.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't have any experience with Coat Handler products but I absolutely love the Chris Christensen products (both grooming tools and shampoo/conditioners). The nice thing about CC is they sell 'sample packs' for $10 so that you can try a product out without spending a ton of money and possibly ending up with a lot of product that you don't like. I tried the Spectrum 10 trial pack and I love both the shampoo and conditioner and plan on ordering the regular size of both!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm getting ready to bring Oreo home and there are a few things left to buy (mostly grooming stuffs).

One breeder out east (Her dogs are gorgeous and are all champions) recommended EZ Grooming products but that stuff is hard to come by (especially in canada).

I did find one place that sold EZ Grooming and they have a intro package of 19 products for $125.00 CAD that i'm tempted to buy.

Not sure if I can post the link but here's the description.

Introductory Package - Welcome to EZ-Groom! For the pet care professional. This is the best value in the pet Grooming industry. There are 19 products in all! This Package includes 6 of our famous shampoos (including Crystal White, Oatmeal, Medicated, Medi-flee..). EZ-Groom provides all 16 ounce shampoos, and all are concentrated! Three Conditioners (including our UltraFast Blow Dry Conditioner, Leave In Conditioner and our Premium Conditioner Cream Rinse), 3 Liquid Styling tools (Spray Mouse, Spray Gel, and Hair Spray). Specialty products EZ-Glide (detangle-demat), Eau Der Gone (skunked Dogs, anal gland) and our popular Ear Magic are also included and finally, 4 of our alcohol free pet colognes. Wow, piece by piece this would be $385.00.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

If there is a dog show in your area, there is usually a vendor or two that carries the Coat Handlers. That is where I got mine. While I think the conditioner does better than some others I have tried, let's just say I am not 'thrilled' with it. Have never tried the Chris Christensen shampoos/conditioners. Right now, I am really liking my human conditioner (ISO HydraCondition) on Augie and Finn, but it remains to be seen how their hair does over the long haul with it. Augie has a very wavy coat, and I am able to comb right through it when he is wet after using this conditioner. I was getting frustrated with the difficulty of combing him out after bathing, so decided to try my own since I have liked it so much for my own hair.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Narci, I like Coat Handler and I use the Ez groom crystal white for my girls feet (you heat it). The Coat Handler is inexpensive and you will find many breeders use it. Bio Groom products are nice, they are inexpensive , tear free, smell good, and you can some times find them in stores. My suggestion to you, is that you buy a small amount of a good puppy no tear shampoo, as your pup grows the coat needs will change, keep a wish list and when your pup is a bit older place a large order. I do a big order twice a year from the showdog store I always order a few bottles of the handler products and then, my wish list stuff, they often have 10 to 20 percent off coupon codes, I take advantage of this as the discount often pays for the shipping. Remember our little guys are big money sucks, if we spend wisely we can buy them lots more cool stuff.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Narci, I like Coat Handler and I use the Ez groom crystal white for my girls feet (you heat it). The Coat Handler is inexpensive and you will find many breeders use it. Bio Groom products are nice, they are inexpensive , tear free, smell good, and you can some times find them in stores. My suggestion to you, is that you buy a small amount of a good puppy no tear shampoo, as your pup grows the coat needs will change, keep a wish list and when your pup is a bit older place a large order. I do a big order twice a year from the showdog store I always order a few bottles of the handler products and then, my wish list stuff, they often have 10 to 20 percent off coupon codes, I take advantage of this as the discount often pays for the shipping. Remember our little guys are big money sucks, if we spend wisely we can buy them lots more cool stuff.


Thanks for the tips.

I'm reading back posts about how people go through a myriad of shampoos and conditioners since not all dog coats are the same.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I've never used the shampoo, but the diluted conditioner I use sometimes when brushing a dog. As most, I've bought a myriad of different shampoos and conditioners. I now use mostly Pure Paws, but will use Isle of Dogs. I love the PP conditioner in a jar used straight. It is the best I've ever used.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

If you dilute for multiple uses make sure that you use distilled water as it is more stable than tap water. Tap water will also make it go rancid.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Great thinking Renee!!!! I mix just before use but the detangler I buy mixed because I send it to the Vet at boarding time, I don't want them traumatized when they are combed out after a bath at the Vet!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

narci said:


> I'm getting ready to bring Oreo home and there are a few things left to buy (mostly grooming stuffs).
> 
> One breeder out east (Her dogs are gorgeous and are all champions) recommended EZ Grooming products but that stuff is hard to come by (especially in canada).
> 
> ...


 Your new baby will do just fine with a puppy no tear shampoo. Be careful not to have the water to hot and make sure you get it rinsed out really good, Most of the stuff on your list is just a lot of things you don't need. If you are going to buy anything some toe nail clippers would be good bring them to your first vet visit and have them teach you how to cut the nails. A blow dryer is nice to have a soft brush and small comb. I used a natural bristle brush of mine for about the first couple mo.


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks to all of you! It's wonderful to have a group of people that are so willing to give advice to others. Each of you have given me bits of information for me to think about. Thank you so much!


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I've never used the shampoo, but the diluted conditioner I use sometimes when brushing a dog. As most, I've bought a myriad of different shampoos and conditioners. I now use mostly Pure Paws, but will use Isle of Dogs. I love the PP conditioner in a jar used straight. It is the best I've ever used.


Becky, What shampoo do you use from PP and what products from IOD do you like?


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

I found Coat handlers at Cherrybrook with low shipping costs. Received the shampoo and conditioner and now she is very soft. Wish the shampoo had a smell to it but I loved it anyway. Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Feom PP, the silk conditioner in the jar (I use it straight), the ultra bright shampoo and ultra reconstruction shampoo. I sometimes use the no rinse shampoo at the shows if in a hurry, but I do rinse it out. I also have their finishing spray.
I can't offhand remember the regular shampoo from IOD, but the #20 for whites and the #51 conditioner. 
I also, at the shows sometimes use their finishing spray.
I additonally use (like the pp no rinse) that blue no rinse shampoo, but also rinse it out.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Christy, I too wish Coat Handler had a nice smell, so I always use a finishing spray with a great smell lightly, when I am combing out my guys after a bath. I use the handler spray also but not right after a bath, no smell.


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

Becky Chittenden said:


> Feom PP, the silk conditioner in the jar (I use it straight), the ultra bright shampoo and ultra reconstruction shampoo. I sometimes use the no rinse shampoo at the shows if in a hurry, but I do rinse it out. I also have their finishing spray.
> I can't offhand remember the regular shampoo from IOD, but the #20 for whites and the #51 conditioner.
> I also, at the shows sometimes use their finishing spray.
> I additonally use (like the pp no rinse) that blue no rinse shampoo, but also rinse it out.


Thank you Becky! I'm going to give PP a try when I start getting lower on the CH.


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Christy, I too wish Coat Handler had a nice smell, so I always use a finishing spray with a great smell lightly, when I am combing out my guys after a bath. I use the handler spray also but not right after a bath, no smell.


What finishing spray do you use?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love the smell of Madgic touch Groom Spray No.1, its made by crown royale, I use very little and sometimes if I am between baths I spray it on their brush. What is important is you like the smell. Some of the others have a nice smell too. If you have the chance to go to a dog show that is larger and with many ventors often they have samples or at least you can smell the products.


----------

